# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  COSMOTE: Απεριόριστα data για 30 ημέρες με €9,90

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
- Για όλους τους συνδρομητές κινητής -οικιακούς και εταιρικούς- συμβολαίου, καρτοσυμβολαίου και καρτοκινητής 
- Ενεργοποίηση στα apps My COSMOTE & WHAT’S UP, έως και 31/08

Απεριόριστα data για 30 ημέρες με €9,90, προσφέρει η COSMOTE σε όλους τους συνδρομητές της και φέτος το καλοκαίρι, για να μπορούν να είναι online, να ψυχαγωγούνται και να εργάζονται ξέγνοιαστα από όπου και αν βρίσκονται. 

Οι συνδρομητές συμβολαίου, καρτοσυμβολαίου και καρτοκινητής COSMOTE -οικιακοί και εταιρικοί- μπορούν να ενεργοποιήσουν την καλοκαιρινή προσφορά οποιαδήποτε στιγμή το επιθυμούν, έως και την Τρίτη 31 Αυγούστου και να έχουν πρόσβαση σε απεριόριστα data, χωρίς κανέναν περιορισμό στις ταχύτητες των δικτύων COSMOTE 4G και COSMOTE 5G , για 30 ημέρες από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης του πακέτου. Η ενεργοποίηση της προσφοράς πραγματοποιείται στις εφαρμογές My COSMOTE και WHAT’S UP. Οι συνδρομητές μπορούν να επανενεργοποιήσουν την προσφορά όσες φορές επιθυμούν, κατά τη διάρκεια ισχύος της .

Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για την καλοκαιρινή προσφορά: εδώ. 

COSMOTE: Κορυφαία εμπειρία Mobile Internet στο μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο κινητής στην Ελλάδα

Ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ είναι ο μεγαλύτερος επενδυτής σε νέες τεχνολογίες και υποδομές στην Ελλάδα, αφού την περασμένη δεκαετία, οι επενδύσεις έφτασαν τα €5 δισ. Επιπλέον, υλοποιεί επενδύσεις ύψους €2 δισ. την τρέχουσα τετραετία, για να προσφέρει ακόμα υψηλότερες ταχύτητες και μεγαλύτερη κάλυψη. Χάρη σε αυτές τις επενδύσεις και τις εντατικές προσπάθειες των ανθρώπων της, η COSMOTE διαθέτει τα μεγαλύτερα 4G και 5G δίκτυα στη χώρα με πληθυσμιακή 4G κάλυψη 99% και το COSMOTE 5G να είναι ήδη διαθέσιμο σε 29 πόλεις και νησιά, με την πληθυσμιακή κάλυψη σε Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη να ξεπερνά πλέον το 90% και ταχύτητες πάνω από 1 Gbps σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές.

3,3 εκατομμύρια συνδρομητές χρησιμοποιούν τις εφαρμογές My COSMOTE και WHAT’S UP

Με τους συνδρομητές που χρησιμοποιούν σήμερα τις εφαρμογές My COSMOTE και WHAT’S UP να έχουν φτάσει τα 3,3 εκατ., τα δύο apps είναι σταθερά μέσα στις δημοφιλέστερες επιλογές στο App Store και το Google Play. Μέσα από τις εφαρμογές, οι χρήστες μπορούν να διαχειρίζονται τις συνδέσεις σταθερής και κινητής που διαθέτουν οι ίδιοι, καθώς και τα μέλη της οικογένειας ή της επιχείρησής  τους, να βλέπουν και να πληρώνουν τον λογαριασμό τους, να ελέγχουν και να ανανεώνουν το υπόλοιπο στο καρτοκινητό τους ή το καρτοκινητό τρίτου, αλλά και να αγοράζουν πακέτα. Μπορούν, επίσης, να έχουν άμεση πρόσβαση σε δωρεάν υπηρεσίες και να αποκτούν κωδικό για να απολαμβάνουν αποκλειστικές προσφορές COSMOTE DEALS for YOU. Τέλος, μέσω του My COSMOTE App, είναι εφικτή η διαχείριση του router του σπιτιού ή της επιχείρησης από απόσταση.

----------

